# Are these springtails? (picture included)



## Choobaine (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok I found these on the water in my scorpion's tank. They swim and then hop a little forward now and again. They are cute. Are they harmless? What do I do with them? Where did they come from more importantly!

They are too cute...

So yeah - I added a pic of them hopefully it's decent quality.


----------



## Mat (Dec 19, 2007)

Choobaine said:


> Ok I found these on the water in my scorpion's tank. They swim and then hop a little forward now and again. They are cute. Are they harmless? What do I do with them? Where did they come from more importantly!


Hi

answers are:

Yes - they are springtails
Yes- they are harmless
Nothing needs doing to them
They probably arrived with some moss of other natural substrate you put in your scorps  tank.

Matt


----------



## moose35 (Dec 19, 2007)

Choobaine said:


> Ok I found these on the water in my scorpion's tank. They swim and then hop a little forward now and again. They are cute. Are they harmless? What do I do with them? Where did they come from more importantly!
> 
> They are too cute...
> 
> So yeah - I added a pic of them hopefully it's decent quality.


did you eat any yet? how do they taste?


                     moose


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 19, 2007)

I used to have TONS in my turtle tank. Then I got some guppies and that took care of them.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 21, 2007)

moose35 said:


> did you eat any yet? how do they taste?
> 
> 
> moose


Wh......wh.....wh......_what did you say?!_  *Looks horrified* And they are cute! 

Black Widow88


----------



## KyuZo (Dec 21, 2007)

Black Widow88 said:


> Wh......wh.....wh......_what did you say?!_  *Looks horrified* And they are cute!
> 
> Black Widow88


He said that because Choobaine like to eat anything that moves.  She has special receipe for them.  
...and i think if i remember correctly, she did offered to cook me a bowl of fried rice mealworm when i get a chance to visit northern Ireland .


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 21, 2007)

KyuZo said:


> He said that because Choobaine like to eat anything that moves.  She has special receipe for them.
> ...and i think if i remember correctly, she did offered to cook me a bowl of fried rice mealworm when i get a chance to visit northern Ireland .


 You're joking! Choobaine _eats_ bugs?! *Faints*

Black Widow88


----------



## Choobaine (Dec 22, 2007)

Hell yeah! I can  confirm that for you! And I buy mealies and locusts to cook. This has come up in lots of threads before  

The only problem with sprigtails is ... too small to cook


----------



## Chrysopid (Dec 22, 2007)

I think you could totally use them as "breading" on something.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 22, 2007)

Choobaine said:


> Hell yeah! I can  confirm that for you! And I buy mealies and locusts to cook. This has come up in lots of threads before
> 
> The only problem with sprigtails is ... too small to cook


Well if you said that in other threads I must've missed them.

Black Widow88


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Dec 26, 2007)

*Are these springtails?(picture included)*

Baby mantids prefer theirs fresh. I saw springtails for sale at a reptile show that was also an INVERTEBRATE show.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 26, 2007)

Cool! I've only seen pictures of springtails unfortunately. 

Black Widow88


----------



## scolex (Dec 26, 2007)

I bought a culture @ a show for my dartfrogs when I had them. They loved them. I found them online here http://www.doubleds.org/HotFinds.html


----------



## KyuZo (Dec 26, 2007)

springtails can be found almost anywhere and everywhere.  i m pretty sure that you have seen them, u probably didn't know that they were springtails.  
if you look, then you'll find them easily.  
some species are bigger than other ones.  the larger ones are popular for feeding dart frogs.



Black Widow88 said:


> Cool! I've only seen pictures of springtails unfortunately.
> 
> Black Widow88


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hmmmmmm thanks! I'll shall look for some next spring-summer.

Black Widow88


----------



## Genocide4Fun (Dec 31, 2007)

ooh More city folk, holler neighbor lol.

They are cute, I guess but I'm not really into small things myself.. Maggots, ants, anything really tiny and in large swarmish groups... Like mini zombies.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jan 1, 2008)

Genocide4Fun said:


> ooh More city folk, holler neighbor lol.
> 
> They are cute, I guess but I'm not really into small things myself.. Maggots, ants, anything really tiny and in large swarmish groups... Like mini zombies.


LOL! And yes! Go New Yorkers! 

Black Widow88


----------

